# Hawaiian Pieapple Cabbage Salad



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/2 head of green cabbage
1/2 head of purple cabbage
1/3 cup almonds roasted for 10 mins in 350 deg oven or until lightly browned
1 can chunks or crushed or fresh pineapple chilled
2 packages of Nissin Ramen noodles

Oriental dressing:

3 tblsp of sugar
1/4 cup veggie oil
1 tblsp sesame oil
1/2 tsp of salt
3 tblsp rice wine vinegar

Shred both type of cabbage in large container and set aside. Roast almonds as appropriate and set aside. Chill pineapple for later use. Make oriental dressing (better if doubled). Before serving, crush Ramen noodles in package first and then onto cabbage and add almonds, chilled pineapples and then oriental dressing, mix well. Serve. 

You can also add cubed cheese, mint, cilantro or chinese parsley.


----------

